# Treiber Nvidia GeForce Forceware 259.32



## Alte-Schule (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Internetseite the Guru of 3D und DELL ist ein neuer Geforce Forceware Treiber zu finden.

Versionsnummer 259.32 
Versionsdatum: 12.08.2010. 

Er läuft mit allen Aktuellen Geforce Karten.
Dabei ist nicht klar ob es eine Beta Version ist oder ein WHQL Treiber ist. Da auf Guru kein WHQL angeboten wird, aber auf der DELL Seite schon. Laut Guru läuft der Treiber gut und soll Performancesteigerungen in Mafia 2 bringen,  leider sind keine weiteren News bekannt. Auch auf der Nvidia Homepage ist unter Betatreiber noch nichts zu finden.

Quelle:
the Guru of 3d

Dell


----------



## WhackShit007 (17. August 2010)

starcraft2 wollte auch nen neuen nvidia treiber haben. ist da irgend nen fix dazu drauf?
hab nähmlich beim starten so ein permanentes langsames flackern von schwarz zu bild (immer wieder) im menü geht es dann aber normal weiter.

hab ne gtx 260.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2010)

Warum erscheint der Treiber nicht auf der Nvidia-Seite?

WHQL oder Beta ist doch egal! Imo kann Nvidia die WHQL-Zertifizierung komplett stecken lassen... Das kostet nur Zeit und ist bei weitem keine Garantie für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb, wie die jüngste Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.


----------



## Eiche (17. August 2010)

der treiber ist bestandteil von NVIDIA DRIVERS CD v1.34 (GeForce GPU driver v259.32, NVIDIA 3D Vision driver v259.32) BETA ist für 3D Vision und wie schon gesagt eine ganze weile draussen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. August 2010)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum immer Usernews zu neuen Treiberversionen gemacht werden müssen. Gibts nichts anderes zu berichten? Besonders da es ja nicht mal nen richtiger Driverrelease ist.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. August 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht warum immer Usernews zu neuen Treiberversionen gemacht werden müssen. Gibts nichts anderes zu berichten? Besonders da es ja nicht mal nen richtiger Driverrelease ist.



Bei Deinem System ist Dein Post verständlich


----------



## Hugo78 (18. August 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht warum immer Usernews zu neuen Treiberversionen gemacht werden müssen. Gibts nichts anderes zu berichten? Besonders da es ja nicht mal nen richtiger Driverrelease ist.



Na hop, hop, schreib doch einfach mal dein "wichtigeren Stuff".


----------



## Alte-Schule (18. August 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht warum immer Usernews zu neuen Treiberversionen gemacht werden müssen. Gibts nichts anderes zu berichten? Besonders da es ja nicht mal nen richtiger Driverrelease ist.



Ok, danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Warum erscheint der Treiber nicht auf der Nvidia-Seite?
> 
> WHQL oder Beta ist doch egal! Imo kann Nvidia die WHQL-Zertifizierung komplett stecken lassen... Das kostet nur Zeit und ist bei weitem keine Garantie für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb, wie die jüngste Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.



Ja hier meinen viele für jede ******* ne News zu machen...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. August 2010)

@ ElfenLied77

Was hat mein System damit zu tun? Nur weil ich eine AMD Graka habe? Ich habe mit meinem Kommentar in keinster weiße kritisiert, dass diese Usernews über ein NV Treiber erstellt wurde. Mir entzieht sich einfach der Sinn der News, wenn doch das neue daran nur eine etwas bessere Mafia II performance sein soll und der Treiber nicht auf der NV page zu finden ist.

Das selber könnte ich auch über AMD Treiber news sagen, jedoch gibt es da bei weiten nicht so viele, zumindestens nicht jede woche 1 oder 2.

@ Hugo78

Es gibt sicher genug nur ist deine Kritik genauso geistreich wie wenn jemand zu einem Filmkritiker sagt: "Na dann mach es doch selbst besser."

@ Alte-Schule

Nichts zu danken. Jedoch ist dein Beitrag eigentlich schon Spam, wobei meiner auch Grenzwertig ist, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. August 2010)

@Alte-Schule

Danke für die News! 
(bei fast 1500 klicks, außer ati fanboys ne klasse News !)

Der Treiber wäre mir sonst nicht aufgefallen.

Funktionieren bei Euch die Sli-Profile?

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Alte-Schule (19. August 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @Alte-Schule
> 
> Danke für die News!
> (bei fast 1500 klicks, außer ati fanboys ne klasse News !)
> ...




Ja danke, mir ist der Treiber auch nur so über den weg gelaufen. Darum dachte ich mir mach mal eine News.

Zum Treiber selber, er läuft bei mir stabiel auf einer GTX460. MSI-Afterburner kann ich nutzen, also Übertacktungsprobleme hab ich nicht. Zu SLI kann ich nichts sagen. Da mir eine GTX460 reicht.


----------



## thommy96 (19. August 2010)

Läuft der auch auf der GTX 480?

weil von der GTX 480 ist da nix drauf außer die GTX 460, was mich allerdings wundert


----------



## Alte-Schule (19. August 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Läuft der auch auf der GTX 480?
> 
> weil von der GTX 480 ist da nix drauf außer die GTX 460, was mich allerdings wundert


 
Also auf der Seite von Guru steht unter supported cards und in der nv_disp.inf:

NVIDIA_DEV.06C0.01 = "NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 480"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C4.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465"
NVIDIA_DEV.06CD.01  = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"

Also deine ist dabei.


----------

